# [Review] Corsair Carbide 500R Arctic White im PCGHX-Check - Stylischer Midi-Tower mit sehr guter Ausstattung



## xTc (27. Oktober 2011)

*[Review] Corsair Carbide 500R Arctic White im PCGHX-Check - Stylischer Midi-Tower mit sehr guter Ausstattung*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Inhalt*

Dies ist ein interaktives Inhaltsverzeichnis. Die einzelnen Menüpunkte lassen sich anklicken und Ihr gelangt sofort zum gewünschen Punkt. Weiterhin befindet sich unter jedem Abschnitt ein "Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis"-Button, mitdem Ihr direkt zum Inhaltsverzeichnis zurückkommt. Die Bilder lassen sich auf Wunsch auch vergrößern. Hierzu ist lediglich ein Klick auf das gewünschte Bild nötig.​
*Danksagung
[*]Einleitung
[*]Verpackung & Lieferumfang
[*]Spezifikation & Features
[*]Äußeres Erscheinungsbild
[*]Inneres Erscheinungsbild
[*]Montage
[*]Lautstärke
[*]Fazit
[*]Links*
*Danksagung*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



An dieser Stelle möchte ich mich bei Corsair bedanken, die mich bei diesem Test freundlicherweise unterstützt haben. Auch möchte ich mich bei *Asus*, *MSI*, *Caseking* sowie *Enermax* für die freundliche und unkomplizierte Bereitstellung weiterer Komponenten für das Testsystem bedanken.​
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Einleitung*

Nachdem Corsair bereits in den vergangenen Monaten mit den Gehäusen der Obsidian- und Graphite-Serie am Markt fußfassen konnte, folgen nun zwei weitere Modelle der kürzlich angekündigten Carbide-Serie. Neben dem neuen Carbide 400R präsentiert Corsair ebenfalls das Carbide 500R. Mit den beiden Modellen der Carbide-Serie bietet Corsair erstmals Gehäuse an, die unterhalb der 100 Euro Grenze liegen und somit aus preislicher Sicht für viele interessant sein sollten. Dennoch müssen die beiden preisgünstigeren Modelle nicht auf eine gute Ausstattung verzichten und können mit zwei USB 3.0 Anschlüssen, beleuchteten Lüftern und einem ausgefeilten Kabelmanagement aufwarten. Im folgenden Test schauen wir uns das Corsair Carbide 500R Arctic White an, welches das teurere der beiden neuen Carbide-Gehäuse ist.​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Verpackung & Lieferumfang*

Corsair liefert das Carbide 500R Arctic White in einer schlichten und einfachen Pappverpackung aus. Auf der Vorderseite der Verpackung sind neben einer Abbildung des Gehäuses auch einige Eigenschaften des Carbide 500R aufgelistet. So umwirbt Corsair das Carbide 500R damit, dass die Kühler der Komponenten im Mittelpunkt stehen und eines der Hauptfeatures des Gehäuses ist. Darüber hinaus umwirbt Corsair das Carbide 500R noch mit seinen flexiblen Erweiterungsmöglichkeiten wie den vier 5,25“ Zoll Schächten und den internen acht 3,5“ Zoll Einschüben für Festplatten und Solid State Disks. Auf den weiteren Seiten der Verpackung findet der Käufer eine Auflistung der Spezifikationen des Carbide 500R Arctic White vor. Neben den Abmessungen listet Corsair dort Informationen über die verwendeten Materialen, die verfügbaren Laufwerksschächte, die Kühlung und die Anschlüsse des Frontpanels auf. Auf der Rückseite der Verpackung ist eine Abbildung des Gehäuses abgedruckt, wie es in seine Bestandteile zerlegt aussieht. Die Grafik erläutert gut, welche Teile sich im Inneren des Gehäuses entfernen lassen. So haben Käufer die Möglichkeit beispielsweise alle internen 3,5“ Zoll Schächte auszubauen, damit dort lange Grafikkarten platzfinden. Weiterhin erläutert die Grafik wo sich Lüfter anbringen und Staubfilter austauschen lassen.
Der Lieferumfang des Carbide 500R Arctic White enthält neben einer Schnellanleitung auch eine Hinweiskarte zur Garantie. Drei Kabelbinder und zwei Kabelschienen ermöglichen es Kabel im Innenraum sauber und akkurat zu verlegen. Darüber hinaus enthält der Lieferumfang 12 Montageschrauben für Lüfter mit einer Stärke von 25 mm. Die bereits im Gehäuse vorinstallieren Lüfter sind mit den gleichen Schrauben angebracht. Für die Montage des Netzteils, des Mainboards und weiterer Laufwerke sind ebenfalls entsprechende Schrauben im Lieferumfang enthalten. Abgerundet wird der Lieferumfang durch einen internen USB 3.0 zu 2.0 Adapter. Mit dem Adapter lassen sich die beiden USB 3.0 Anschlüsse des Frontpanels auch an einem internen USB 2.0 Anschluss verwenden. Verfügt das Mainboard über keinen internen USB 3.0 Anschluss, fallen die beiden USB 3.0 Anschlüsse nicht vollständig weg, sondern lassen sich als herkömmliche USB 2.0 Anschlüsse verwenden.​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Spezifikation & Features*

Die wichtigsten Daten im Überblick: Das Corsair Carbide 500R Arctic White bringt es auf ein Gewicht von 8,5 Kilo und ist fast vollständig aus Stahl gefertigt. Einzig die Frontblende und der Deckel sind aus Kunststoff, welcher weiß glänzend lackiert wurde. Neben zwei USB 3.0 Anschlüssen verfügt das Frontpanel auch über einen Firewire-Anschluss. Ein Kopfhörer-/ sowie Mikrofon-Anschluss stehen ebenfalls zur Verfügung. Insgesamt lässt sich das Corsair Carbide 500R Arctic White mit neun Lüftern bestücken. Vier Lüfter sind bereits vorinstalliert, dazu gehört auch der große 200 mm Lüfter hinter der linken Seitenwand. Die weiteren Eckdaten können der folgenden Tabelle entnommen werden.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die vollständige Produktbeschreibung inkl. aller Features wird erst mit einem Klick auf "View" sichtbar.​


Spoiler



Corsair ist bisher vor allem durch seine leistungsstarken Arbeitsspeicher aufgefallen, die für jeden Overclocker mit Profi-Ambitionen echte Leckerbissen darstellen. Seit geraumer Zeit weitet die Qualitätsfirma ihr Produktsegment auch über den RAM-Sektor hinaus aus und produziert unter anderem Netzteile, Headsets sowie nicht zuletzt Gehäuse. Selbstverständlich sind auch hier die Ansprüche an das eigene Produkt enorm hoch, weshalb man nur das Beste erwarten darf.

Die Corsair Entwickler setzen bei der Gestaltung ihrer Tower ganz klar auf ein zeitloses, edles Design, das zwar als aufgeräumt bezeichnet werden kann, auf außergewöhnliche Details und pointierte Akzente jedoch nicht verzichtet. Diese spannende Gratwanderung zwischen Style und traditioneller Eleganz gelingt auch dem Carbide 500R, das auf dem 400R basiert, mit verblüffender Leichtigkeit. Im Gegensatz zum 400er besitzt das 500R allerdings einen zusätzlichen weiß beleuchteten 200-mm-Lüfter im Seitenteil, eine dreistufige Multi-Kanal-Lüftersteuerung am I/O-Panel und das Allerbeste: Zwei HDD-Käfige (für je drei Laufwerke), die man einzeln mittels Thumbscrews entfernen kann, um somit Grafikkarten mit einer Länge von bis zu 452 mm im Carbide unterbringen zu können.

Einen außergewöhnlichen Hingucker stellt bereits die markante Erhöhung an der Vorderseite dar, in die das I/O-Panel (u. a. mit zwei USB-3.0- und einem Firewire-Anschluss) homogen eingepasst wurde. Die charakteristischen Mesh-Gitter finden sich vorne, oben und an der linken Seite, die nach außen gewölbt ist. Durch dieses nennenswerte Mehr an Platz können Lüfter im Seitenteil so angebracht werden, dass sie innerhalb des Gehäuses auf Höhe der regulären Seitenplatte abschließen. Ein entscheidender Vorteil, welcher wiederum den problemlosen Verbau von größeren CPU-Tower-Kühlern erlaubt, was vor allem Besitzer von High-End-Komponenten erfreut.

Da der Midi-Tower relativ lang ist, finden sowohl 240er-Radiatoren mit einem Abstand von 15 mm zwischen den Lüftern als auch 280er-Radiatoren ohne Abstand zwischen den Lüftern darin Platz. Gute Voraussetzungen für eine Wasserkühlung also, die durch die vier Schlauchlöcher an der Rückseite noch zusätzlich verbessert werden. Eher optisch interessant ist dagegen die weiße LED-Beleuchtung an den zwei Lüftern in der Front und dem großen an der Seite. Diese kann per Switch-Schalter (auch im I/O-Panel) unabhängig von der Lüfterdrehzahl an- und abgeschaltet werden.

Im Auslieferungszustand ist das Gehäuse mit vier Lüftern (zwei 120er im Frontbereich, ein 120er an der Rückseite, ein 200er im Seitenteil) bestückt. Optional können aber im Seitenteil stattdessen auch zwei 120er bzw.140er und im Deckel zwei 120er bzw. 140er angebracht werden. Auch der 120er Lüfter an der Rückseite ist bei Bedarf durch einen 140er ersetzbar.

Gerade wenn ein Tower-Gehäuse in puncto Hardware über ein reges Innenleben verfügt, bleibt der unschöne Kabelsalat nicht aus. Um dies zu mildern und Unordnung gar nicht erst aufkommen zu lassen, befindet sich im Carbide 500R ein ausgeklügeltes Kabelmanagement-System, mit dem dieses Ärgernis der Vergangenheit angehört. Weitere Pluspunkte sind Thumbscrews, die eine Installation ohne Werkzeug ermöglichen, sowie der schnell austauschbare Staubfilter.

Den vier externen 5,25-Zoll-Laufwerkslots stehen sechs interne Slots zur Seite, welche je nach Wunsch mit 3,5-Zoll- oder 2,5-Zoll-Datenträgern bestückt werden dürfen und auf zwei modulare Festplattenkäfige aufgeteilt sind.
*Quelle:* _Caseking.de_​



Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Äußeres Erscheinungsbild*

Corsair bietet das Carbide 500R in zwei farblich unterschiedlichen Varianten an. Neben einer vollständig schwarzen Version gibt es auch noch die hier im Test zum Einsatz kommende „Arctic White“ Edition. Letztere zeichnet sich durch die strahlend weiße Lackierung aus und erinnert so an das Graphite 600T, welches ebenfalls in einer weißen Version erhältlich ist. Damit das Carbide 500R durch die sterile Optik nicht zu eintönig wirkt, setzt Corsair gezielt schwarze Akzente. Diese lockern die Optik des Corsair Carbide 500R Arctic White deutlich auf und erzeugen einen schicken Kontrast. So zieht sich der schwarze Streifen von der Front hin über das Frontpanel bis zum Deckel über das Gehäuse. Die Front des Carbide 500R bietet Platz für vier 5,25“ Zoll Laufwerke und zwei 120mm Lüfter, welche bereits vorinstalliert sind. Damit die Lüfter nicht zu viel Staub ins Gehäuse-Innere befördern, verfügt die komplette Frontblende über einen Staubfilter. Selbst hinter den vier 5,25“ Zoll Blenden ist ein Staubfilter vorhanden, der sich bei Bedarf zügig ausbauen und reinigen lässt.
Das Frontpanel hält neben zwei USB 3.0 Anschlüssen auch einen Kopfhörer-/ sowie Mikrofon-Anschluss bereit. Darüber hinaus verfügt das Carbide 500R an der Front auch über einen Firewire-Anschluss. Auch an eine einfache Lüftersteuerung hat Corsair gedacht. Drei der verbauten Lüfter lassen sich mit Hilfe eines kleinen Schiebereglers wahlweise bei 100, 75 oder 50 Prozent Drehzahl betreiben. Der 120 mm Lüfter am Heck des Gehäuses muss allerdings einzeln angeschlossen werden. Ein weiterer Schalter ermöglicht es, die weißen LEDs der Lüfter abzuschalten. Ein Power- sowie Reset-Schalter sind natürlich auch vorhanden. Direkt über dem Panel hat Corsair ein kleines Ablagefach angebracht, in welchem beispielsweise USB-Sticks abgelegt werden können. Die Mesh-Blende hinter dem Ablagefach lässt sich im Handumdrehen entfernen. So ist es möglich, im Gehäusedeckel entweder zwei Lüfter oder einen Dual-Slot-Radiator - wie beispielweise den der Corsair H100 - zu verbauen. Ob dort nun zwei 120 mm oder zwei 140 mm Lüfter verbaut werden, macht platztechnisch keinen Unterschied. Die Lüfter müssen aber über 120 mm Montagebohrungen verfügen, da sie sich sonst nicht befestigen lassen. Natürlich verfügt die Blende an der Oberseite auch über einen eingebauten Staubfilter.
Auch sonst macht das Corsair Carbide 500R einen sehr ordentlichen Eindruck. Besonders auffällig sind allerdings die beiden Seitenteile des Gehäuses, die über eine Wölbung verfügen. Hinter der linken Seitenwand verbirgt sich der große 200 mm Lüfter, der durch die Wölbung weiter vom Mainboard-Schlitten entfernt liegt und so nicht mit den übergroßen CPU-Kühlern kollidiert. Allerdings verzichtet Corsair hier auf einen Staubfilter. Bei Bedarf lässt sich der vorinstallierte 200 mm Lüfter auch gegen zwei 120 mm oder 140 mm Exemplare austauschen. Durch die Gummiringe an den Montagelöchern werden die Lüfter von der Seitenwand entkoppelt. Die Wölbung der rechten Seitenwand kommt dagegen ideal dem Kabelmanagement zugute. Durch die Wölbung ist hinter dem Mainboard-Schlitten mehr Platz für Kabel. So lassen sich viel zu lange Kabel gut verstecken.
An der Rückseite verfügt das Corsair Carbide 500R Arctic White ebenfalls über einen vorinstallierten 120 mm Lüfter. Acht PCI-Slots ermöglichen es je nach Mainboard-Layout bis zu vier Grafikkarten zu verbauen. Darüber hinaus unterstreicht Corsair die Modding-Ambitionen mir vier Schlauchdurchführungen. So ermöglicht es,  das Corsair Carbide 500R je nach Bedarf an einen externen Radiator anzuschließen oder die Wasserkühlung vollständig aus dem Gehäuse zu auszulagern. Weitere Eindrücke können den folgenden Bildern entnommen werden.​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Damit weitere Bilder vom Äußeren des Gehäuses angezeigt werden, bitte auf Klick "View" klicken. Um das gewünschte Bild zu vergrößern, reicht es aus, dieses einfach anzuklicken.​


Spoiler



 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Inneres Erscheinungsbild*

Auch beim inneren Aufbau kann das Corsair Carbide 500R Arctic White überzeugen, da es über viele nützliche Features der Obsidian- und Graphite-Serie übernommen hat. Allen voran wäre das gute Kabelmanagement zu nennen. Durch die zahlreichen Durchführungen im Mainboard-Schlitten lassen sich alle Kabel im Innenraum sauber und akkurat verlegen. Allerdings kann passieren, dass die normalen Kabel des Netzteils nicht ausreichen und Verlängerungen benötigt werden. Dies trifft besonders auf den zusätzlichen 12 Volt Stecker für das Mainboard zu. Dank der Wölbung in der rechten Seitenwand ist hinter dem Mainboard-Schlitten allerdings ausreichend Platz, um überflüssige Kabel kurzerhand verschwinden zu lassen. Auch die Festplattenkäfige hat das Carbide 500R Arctic White vom Obsidian 700D übernommen. Die einzelnen Schlitten lassen sich durch die Klammern einfach lösen und nach hinten herausziehen. 3,5“ Zoll Festplatten lassen sich ohne Schrauben befestigen, da sie einfach in den Schlitten eingeklipst werden. Für SSDs im 2,5“ Zoll Format wird entweder ein entsprechender 3,5“ Zoll Adapter benötigt, oder die SSD wird direkt auf dem Schlitten verschraubt. Damit die SSD aber direkt auf dem Schlitten montiert werden kann, muss an einer Seite des Schlittens die Fixierung für 3,5“ Zoll Laufwerke entfernt werden. Die SSD wird dann mit vier Schrauben von unten angebracht. Werden extrem lange Grafikkarten verbaut, lassen sich 3,5“ Zoll Festplattenkäfige bei Bedarf auch ausbauen. Anstatt 32,0 cm stehen dann 45,0 cm für übergroße Grafikkarten zur Verfügung. Auch die Montage der 5,25“ Zoll Laufwerke ist ohne Werkzeug möglich. Befestigt werden die Laufwerke durch eine Plastikklammer. Bei Bedarf lassen sich die Laufwerke auch noch zusätzlich mit einer Schraube fixieren, dies ist aber nicht zwingend notwendig.
Der schwarz lackierte Innenraum wird sicherlich bei vielen Casemoddern Anklang finden und bietet viel Spielraum für Modifikationen. Gleiches gilt für die Kabel des Frontpanels. Hier hat Corsair mitgedacht und alle Kabel schwarz gefärbt. Nachträgliches sleeven entfällt so. Durch die schwarze Ummantelung fügen sich die Kabel optisch besser in den dunklen Innenraum und stechen nicht wie sonst üblich durch die bunten Kabel hervor. Insgesamt verfügt das Carbide 500R Arctic White über sieben Positionen um  Lüfter zu montieren. Standardmäßig sind bereits vier Lüfter vorinstalliert. Zwei der vier Lüfter (120 mm) befinden sich direkt hinter der Front und verfügen über weiße LEDs. Ein dritter 120mm Lüfter - allerdings ohne LEDs - befindet sich am Heck des Gehäuses und lässt sich bei Bedarf auch durch einen leiseren 140 mm Lüfter austauschen. Der vierte vorinstalliere Lüfter verfügt über einen Durchmesser von 200 mm und befindet sich direkt hinter der linken Seitenwand. Die restlichen Positionen lassen sich bei Bedarf auch noch mit Lüftern bestücken. Im Deckel  können, falls nötig, entweder zwei 120 mm Lüfter oder zwei 140 mm Lüfter verbaut werden. Die 140 mm Lüfter müssen allerdings über 120 mm Bohrungen verfügen. Damit der Innenraum durch die vielen Lüfter nicht verstaubt, sind die meisten Lüfter indirekt mit einem Staubfilter ausgestattet. Die einzige Ausnahme bildet der große 200 mm Lüfter hinter der Seitenwand, welcher ohne Staubfilter auskommen muss.
Auch wenn es auf den ersten Blick so scheint, als wäre das Carbide 500R Arctic White für eine leistungsstarke Luftkühlung optimiert, bietet es auch zahlreiche Möglichkeiten eine Wasserkühlung zu verbauen. Als alternative zu zwei Lüftern, lässt sich im Gehäusedeckel auch ein 240 mm (2 x 120 mm) beziehungsweise 280 mm (2 x 140 mm) Radiator unterbringen. Das Carbide 500R Arctic White ist daher ideal für eine All-In-One-Wasserkühlung wie beispielsweise die H100 von Corsair vorbereitet. Der Radiator kann direkt im Deckel versteckt werden und die Lüfter lassen sich direkt darunter im Innenraum anbringen. Reicht eine All-In-One-Wasserkühlung nicht mehr aus, lässt sich auch eine Custom-Wasserkühlung verbauen. Am Heck des Gehäuses stehen vier Schlauchdurchführungen bereit, die es ermöglichen, einige Komponenten der Wasserkühlung aus dem Gehäuse auszulagern. Das riesige Loch im Mainboard-Tray ermöglicht es den CPU-Kühler zu tauschen, ohne das Mainboard ausbauen zu müssen.
Das Netzteil wird am Boden des Gehäuses verbaut und lässt sich je nach Belüftungskonzept entweder nach oben oder unten ausrichten. Durch die massiven Standfüße hat das Carbide 500R Arctic White genug Abstand zum Boden, was die Belüftung eines nach unten ausgerichteten Netzteils ermöglichen würde. Damit das Netzteil nicht zu viel Staub einsaugt, sind an der Unterseite ebenfalls Staubfilter vorhanden. Besser ist es jedoch das Netzteil nach oben auszurichten. So kann die Abwärme hochsteigen und vom Airflow mit beseitigt werden. Weitere Impressionen des Innenraums können den folgenden Bildern entnommen werden.​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Damit weitere Bilder vom Inneren des Gehäuses angezeigt werden, bitte auf Klick "View" klicken. Um das gewünschte Bild zu vergrößern, reicht es aus, dieses einfach anzuklicken.​


Spoiler



 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Montage*

Probleme gab es bei der Montage aufgrund des aufgeräumten und mit praktischen Features vollgestopften Innenraums nicht. Das Carbide 500R Arctic White bietet für alle Komponenten ausreichend Platz. Dank des aufgeräumten Innenraums sind fast alle Ecken während der Montage gut zu erreichen. Einzig das Verlegen des 12 Volt EPS-Steckers ist etwas umständlich, da die Durchführung genau unter dem Gehäuse-Deckel liegt. Je nach Netzteil reicht die Kabellänge nicht aus, so dass man auf eine kleine Verlängerung zurückgreifen muss. Auch lange Grafikkarten können im Carbide 500R Arctic White ohne Probleme Platz finden. Wird beispielsweise eine Geforce GTX 570 verbaut, ist es nicht nötig die dahinter liegenden 3,5“ Schächte zu entfernen. Erst bei extrem langen Grafikkarten wie beispielsweise einer Geforce GTX 590 oder Radeon HD 6990 ist es nötig zumindest den oberen der beiden 3,5“ Zoll Käfige zu entfernen. Die auf den Bildern zu sehende MSI Geforce GTX 570 Twin Frozr III hat aber noch genügend Platz.
Obwohl das Carbide 500R Arctic White ein eher preisgünstiges Gehäuse von Corsair ist, kann es mit demselben Kabelmanagement punkten, wie die deutlich teureren Modelle. Durch die vielen verfügbaren Durchführungen hat man sehr viel Spielraum beim Verstecken der Kabel. Alle Kabel des Netzteils lassen sich beispielsweise durch die Aussparung am unteren Ende des Mainboard-Schlitten durchführen und so verstecken. Die Aussparungen sind ideal positioniert und bieten Platz für mehrere Kabel. Durch den zusätzlichen Sichtschutz aus Gummi, bleibt das Kabel-Chaos  dahinter verborgen. Überflüssige Kabel oder Reste einer Verlängerung lassen sich durch die Wölbung der Seitenwand gut hinter dem Mainboard-Tray verstecken. Hier hat das Carbide 500R klare Vorteile gegenüber anderen Gehäusen, bei denen die Kabel hinter den Mainboard-Schlitten gequetscht werden und sich die Seitenwand kaum noch schließen lässt. Gerade bei preisgünstigeren Gehäusen versuchen viele Hersteller ein Kabelmanagement-System zu intergieren, scheitern aber an der vernünftigen Umsetzung. Dies ist beim Corsair Carbide 500R allerdings nicht der Fall. Wer im Innenraum eine möglichst kabelfreie Optik bevorzugt, sollte auf jeden Fall auf zusätzliche Verlängerungen zurückgreifen.
Die Montage von 3,5“ Zoll Festplatten ist allerdings etwas umständlich. Die 3,5“ Zoll Schlitten aus Plastik schauen nicht sonderlich stabil aus und wirken etwas billig. Lassen sich die Schlitten ohne verbaute Festplatte noch ohne Probleme aus dem Käfig lösen, schaut die Situation mit montierter Festplatte schon etwas problematisch aus. Durch die verbaute Festplatte ist es nicht mehr so einfach möglich, die Clips zum Lösen des Schlittens zusammenzudrücken. Erst bei stärkerem Drücken lässt sich der Schlitten aus dem Käfig ziehen. Die Montage der 5,25“ Zoll Laufwerke ist dagegen deutlich besser gelungen. Die Laufwerke lassen sich nach dem Entfernen der Frontblende einfach von vorne in das Gehäuse schieben. Durch das werkzeuglose Montagesystem werden die Laufwerke auf einer Seite direkt fixiert. Bei Bedarf lassen sich die Laufwerke zusätzlich auf der rechten Seite mit einer optionalen  Schraube befestigen. Notwendig ist dies aber nicht.
Durch die vielseitigen Möglichkeiten das Carbide 500R mit Lüftern zu bestücken, ergeben sich unterschiedliche Optionen zur Gehäusebelüftung. Standardmäßig verfügt das Carbide 500R über zwei 120 mm Lüfter in der Front, einen 120 mm Lüfter im Heck und einen weiteren 200 mm Lüfter hinter der der rechten Seitenwand. Bei Bedarf lassen sich noch zwei weitere Lüfter - wahlweise 120 mm oder 140 mm - im Gehäusedeckel verbauen. Die Montage der zusätzlichen Lüfter ist durch das flexible Konzept des Carbide 500R sehr einfach. Die Blende auf der Oberseite des Deckels lässt sich durch ein einfaches andrücken (nahe des Ablagefachs) lösen und einfach entfernen. Nach der Montage der Lüfter lässt sich die Blende ebenso einfach wieder anbringen. Auch die Montage einer All-In-One-Fertigwasserkühlung im Carbide 500R ist kein Problem. Verfügt die Wasserkühlung nur über einen 120 mm Radiator, lässt sich dieser wahlweise im Gehäusedeckel verstecken oder gegen den Lüfter am Heck austauschen. Kommt beispielsweise eine Corsair H100 zum Einsatz, lässt sich der Radiator ebenfalls im Deckel unterbringen. Ist der Radiator allerdings etwas dicker - wie bei der Corsair H80 der Fall - kann der Radiator nur am Heck angebracht werden, da er zu dick für den Gehäusedeckel ist.​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Damit weitere Bilder vom der Montage angezeigt werden, bitte auf Klick "View" klicken. Um das gewünschte Bild zu vergrößern, reicht es aus, dieses einfach anzuklicken.​


Spoiler



 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Lautstärke*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch bei der Lautstärke liefert das Carbide 500R Arctic White gute Werte ab, vorausgesetzt man berücksichtigt den 120 mm Lüfter am Heck nicht. Dieser ist nicht nur lauter als alle anderen Lüfter, sondern rattert zusätzlich auch noch. Das Rattern fällt besonders bei niedriger Drehzahl auf. Daher ist es empfehlenswert den Lüfter direkt auszutauschen. Werden alle Lüfter im Carbide 500R Arctic White mit 100% Drehzahl betrieben, ergibt sich ein maximaler Schalldruck von 40,8 dB(A). Dieser wird aber hauptsächlich durch den 120 mm Lüfter am Heck beeinflusst. Wird der 120 mm Lüfter am Heck bei der Messung abgeschaltet, liegt die maximale Lautstärke bei 37,7 dB(A). Die Geräuschkulisse ist ohne den Lüfter am Heck wesentlich angenehmer. Bei den weitern Messungen wird der 120 mm am Heck daher nicht verwendet. Bei 75 Prozent Drehzahl erzeugen die drei verbliebenen Lüfter des Carbide 500R Arctic White einen Schalldruck von 31,5 dB(A). Bei 50 Prozent beträgt die Lautstärke nur noch 21,2 dB(A). Bis auf den Lüfter am Heck lohnt es sich also nicht, die Lüfter auszutauschen. Durch die integrierte Lüftersteuerung ist es problemlos möglich, die Drehzahl zu reduzieren und die Geräuschkulisse auf ein angenehmes Level zu senken.​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Fazit*​
Nachdem Corsair mit den Gehäusen der Obsidian-Serie erfolgreich in den Gehäuse-Markt gestartet ist, kann auch der Start im Einsteiger-Bereich als durchaus gelungen bezeichnet werden. Corsair präsentiert mit dem Carbide 500R Arctic White ein durchweg stimmiges Gehäuse, welches vor allem durch seine inneren Eigenschaften überzeugen kann. Allen voran wäre hier das durchdachte Kabelmanagement zu nennen. Durch die vielen Aussparungen im Mainboard-Tray und den Wölbungen in den Seitenwänden, lassen sich lange Kabel nicht nur sehr gut verlegen sondern bei Bedarf auch praktisch verstauen. Durch die Wölbung der Seitenwand ist hinter dem Mainboard-Tray ausreichend Platz, so dass im Inneren des Gehäuses auch gern mit farblich gesleevten Verlängerungen gearbeitet werden kann. Durch die weitgehend werkzeuglose Montage lassen sich fast alle Komponenten verbauen, ohne überhaupt einen Schraubendreher in die Hand genommen zu haben. Lediglich das Netzteil und das Mainboard werden mit ein paar Schrauben montiert. Optische Laufwerke, Festplatten und die Grafikkarte lassen sich ohne einen Schraubendreher in die Hand nehmen zu müssen einbauen.
Wie bereits an einige Stellen des Tests angemerkt, legt Corsair sehr viel Wert auf die Details, die das Carbide 500R Arctic White auszeichnen. Hier wäre beispielsweise das Frontpanel zu nennen.  Gut, Mittlerweile verfügt fast jedes neues Gehäuse über USB 3.0 Anschlüsse, eine Lüftersteuerung ist aber noch eher selten. Auch wenn die Lüftersteuerung nur die Auswahl von 100, 75 oder 50 Prozent Drehzahl ermöglicht, lassen sich die Lüfter bei Bedarf drosseln. Zusätzlich verfügt das Frontpanel über einen kleinen Taster, mit dem die weißen LEDs der Lüfter abgeschaltet werden. Schade ist allerdings, das Corsair das Konzept der integrierten Staubfilter nicht vollständig beibehalten hat. Bis auf der 200 mm Lüfter hinter der linken Seitenwand wurden alle Gehäuselüfter mit einem Staubfilter versehen. Diese lassen sich einfach entfernen und säubern.
Die Verarbeitung des Carbide 500R Arctic White ist wirklich sehr gut und weißt keine Mängel auf. Ob einem die hier getestete weiße Version des Carbide 500R zusagt, muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Alternativ bietet Corsair ja auch noch eine vollständig schwarze Version des Gehäuses an. So können potenzielle Käufer sich zwischen zwei unterschiedlichen Varianten entscheiden. In Anbetracht der gebotenen Features ist das Carbide 500R Arctic White mit einem Preis von 95 Euro (Stand 26.10.2011) ein echtes Schnäppchen und bekommt daher auch verdient den „Gold Award“ verliehen.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Links*​
Corsair Carbide 500R Arctic White Produktseite

Corsair Carbide 500R Arctic White im PCGH-Preisvergleich

Corsair Carbide 500R Black im PCGH-Preisvergleich

*xTc Reviews @ Twitter*

Corsair @ Twitter​
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​


----------



## butzler (28. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,
sehr schöne Review, klasse Bilder, echt gute Arbeit. 
Ich habe selbst das Carbide 400R und muss sagen, dass das P/L-Verhältnis absolut genial ist (habe nur 80.- Eu bezahlt, regulär !). Die Qualität und fabelhafte Verarbeitung dieser Corsair Gehäuse ist sonst doch eher in deutlich höheren Preisregionen zu finden. Da kann ich mich Deiner Bewertung nur anschliessen, auch von mir ein unzweifelhafter Gold-Award .
Einziger Kritikpunkt sind bei mir die Lüfter, die ich nach kurzem Test komplett ausgetauscht habe. Aber das ist ja wohl bei nahezu allen Cases notwendig, wenn man auch nur ein wenig geräuschempfindlich ist.
Ansonsten alles perfekt .
mad


----------



## dome33 (29. Oktober 2011)

Hallo

Das ist ein super Review noch eine kurze frage hätte ich habe auf dem Bild gesehen das in das Gehäuse ein E-ATX Mainboard ist das Asus Rampage 3 extrem oder ihre ich mich da ich wollte nämlich wissen ob ein E-atx auch rein past

mfg dome


----------



## xTc (29. Oktober 2011)

Ich schaue im Laufe des Tages mal ob mein Maxmimus IV Extreme passt. Das ist ja auch ein E-ATX-Mainboard.


Grüße


----------



## dome33 (29. Oktober 2011)

ok das  ist sehr nett von dir  danke das  du dir so viel mühe gibst um fragen zu beantworten


----------



## The_Trasher (29. Oktober 2011)

Schöner Review, ich bin schon auf die Lautstärkeangaben gespannt. Von welcher Marke sind die bereits verbauten Lüfter.

Kleines Manko: Deine langen Text wie zum Beispiel bei Montag solltest du vllt durch ein paar Absätze auflockern. Ich als Brillenträger hatte hin und wieder Probleme nicht in der Zeile zu verrutschen.

Ansonsten Topp !!


----------



## Softy (30. Oktober 2011)

Wie immmer ein toller Test, danke schön! 

Wie ist Dein Eindruck der Festplatten-Entkopplung?

P.S. Wann kommt Dein Alpenföhn K2-Review? *nerv*


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Oktober 2011)

Nettes Review, das mit der Lautstärke und den Werkslüftern ohne Regelung ist bestimmt kein Ohrenschmaus. Bei meinem Obsidian sind nur sehr weit runtergeregelt erträglich


----------



## hirschi-94 (30. Oktober 2011)

Top Review!



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Bei meinem Obsidian sind nur sehr weit runtergeregelt erträglich


 
Und dann rattern sie vor sich hin


----------



## xTc (30. Oktober 2011)

dome33 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Das ist ein super Review noch eine kurze frage hätte ich habe auf dem Bild gesehen das in das Gehäuse ein E-ATX Mainboard ist das Asus Rampage 3 extrem oder ihre ich mich da ich wollte nämlich wissen ob ein E-atx auch rein past
> 
> mfg dome


 

Also mein Maximus IV Extreme passt. Da das Rampage III Extreme die selben Maße hat, passt es auch. 
Bilder findest du im Anhang.

Die Lautstärkemessung folgt geht gegeb Abend online.


Grüße


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Oktober 2011)

Kannst du noch mal näher darauf eingehen, wie die USB 3 Ports des Gehäuses angeschlossen werden?
Hab dazu nichts entdecken können.

Aber sonst wie immer ein sehr gutes Review. 
Und mach mal den K2 fertig.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Oktober 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Kannst du noch mal näher darauf eingehen, wie die USB 3 Ports des Gehäuses angeschlossen werden?
> Hab dazu nichts entdecken können.
> 
> Aber sonst wie immer ein sehr gutes Review.
> Und mach mal den K2 fertig.



Unter Verpackung und Lieferumfang das 3. Bild zeigt einen Adapter für die interne Nutzung von USB 3.0


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Oktober 2011)

Nützt aber nichts, der Adapter ist nicht zu identifizieren.
Was soll der adaptieren?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Oktober 2011)

Der dürfte es sein Klick, muss den ja selbst auch nutzen


----------



## xTc (30. Oktober 2011)

Die beiden USB 3.0 Anschlüsse im Frontpanel werden intern angeschlossen.
Hat dein Mainboard kein USB 3.0 kannst du die Anschlüsse mit dem beim Lieferumfang gezeigtn Adapter auch als 2.0 Anschlüsse nutzen. Ist wie erwähnt ein interner USB 3.0 zu 2.0 Adapter. 


Grüße


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Oktober 2011)

Hm ja stimmt verpeilt, die R Reihe hat ja interne Anschlüße. Ich gehe mich dann mal für die Verbrennung anmelden


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Oktober 2011)

xTc schrieb:


> Die beiden USB 3.0 Anschlüsse im Frontpanel werden intern angeschlossen.
> Hat dein Mainboard kein USB 3.0 kannst du die Anschlüsse mit dem beim Lieferumfang gezeigtn Adapter auch als 2.0 Anschlüsse nutzen. Ist wie erwähnt ein interner USB 3.0 zu 2.0 Adapter.



Wäre es nicht sinnvoller einen Adapter auf USB A anzubieten, damit man wenigstens die 3.0 Geschwindigkeit hat?



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Hm ja stimmt verpeilt, die R Reihe hat ja interne Anschlüße. Ich gehe mich dann mal für die Verbrennung anmelden



Ich hab das 400er Modell und das wird intern angeschlossen.


----------



## xTc (31. Oktober 2011)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Nettes Review, das mit der Lautstärke und den Werkslüftern ohne Regelung ist bestimmt kein Ohrenschmaus. Bei meinem Obsidian sind nur sehr weit runtergeregelt erträglich


 
Die Lautstärke ist seit heut morgen auch online. Die LED-Lüfter sind nicht so schlimm, einzig der 120 mm Lüfter am Heck nervt und sollte sofort rausfliegen.


Grüße


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Oktober 2011)

Beim Obsidian sind es ja gerade die 200er die nicht so prickelnd sind. Vielleicht sollte ich mal bei Corsair 2 davon erbetteln


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Oktober 2011)

Das ist echt ein Problem, es gibt kaum Alternativen im 200mm Bereich.


----------



## xTc (2. November 2011)

Sonst könnte man den 200 mm Lüfter durch diesen austauschen, der soll ganz gut sein: BitFenix Spectre 200mm Lüfter - all white

Wobei es beim Carbide ausreicht, die Lüfter auf 75 Prozent zu drosseln. Dann ist Ruhe.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (2. November 2011)

Schöner Test, gefällt mir sehr! (aber, ich wiederhole mich......)
Das Gehäuse in Weiß....,hmmm....naja...eher nix für mich..


----------



## xTc (3. November 2011)

Naja, es gibt das Carbide 500R ja auch in ganz schwarz.
Weiß ist halt nicht jedermanns Sachen.


----------



## Softy (3. November 2011)

Ist auch eine Version mit Seitenfenster geplant?


----------



## xTc (15. November 2011)

Aktuell wohl eher nicht.
Aber ich mache mich mal schlau oder bastel selber was.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. November 2011)

Wird es noch weitere Gehäuse der Carbide Serie geben?


----------



## Clonemaster (16. November 2011)

Was ist das für ein black/white Alpenföhn Lüfter, der auf einem deiner Bilder im Deckel zu sehen ist ?


----------



## xTc (16. November 2011)

Ist der 140 mm Lüfter vom Alpenföhn K2. 


Grüße


----------



## Clonemaster (17. November 2011)

xTc schrieb:


> Ist der 140 mm Lüfter vom Alpenföhn K2.
> 
> 
> Grüße


 
Hoffe die gibts in dieser Farbe bald einzeln zu kaufen


----------



## bl4ckface (10. Januar 2012)

ich hätte drei fragen bezüglich der fans, kenne mich da nicht aus.

wird das gehäuse wirklich mit so vielen lüftern ausgeliefert oder was ist mit "optional" gemeint?

braucht das board speziell viele fan anschlüsse? (würde es z.b. mit dem *Asrock P67 Pro3 (B3)* gehen?) 

wie ist der stromverbrauch bei vielen fans, steigt der deutlich mit jedem fan oder ist das unerheblich?


----------



## Xedo (29. Januar 2012)

Hallo ich wollte fragen ob jemand weis ob man das MB Rampage IV Extreme reinbekommet ins Case oder ob man da etwas rummodden muss wegen der 3mm die breiter ist als das Maximus IV?


----------



## st.eagle (17. Februar 2012)

Hei,

danke für dein tolles Review!!!
Werde heute nacht bei MF (Verandkostenfrei!!!) das Gehäuse bestellen (und den restlichen rotz für meinen neuen gamer).
Ich habe folgende FRage: Irgendwo hier bei PCGH habe ich mal gelesen, dass die Seitenlüfter den Luftstrom im Gehäuse stören.
Deshalb trage ich mich mit dem Gedanken, den 200-Fon in der Front einzubauen, die beiden Front-Fons nach hinten und oben zu versetzen und den meckernden hinteren rauszuschmeißen.
Paßt der 200 vorne rein??? Der Vorteil wäre: der laute ist weg und die übrigen drei sind nach wie vor über die LS regelbar!!!
Dann wollte ich fragen, welche einbauweise des NT sinnvoller ist???

Vielen Dank schon mal!


----------



## Beenji (1. März 2012)

Hey,
habe eine Frage und zwar wie hoch darf ein Lüfter der Im Deckel verbaut werden soll maximal sein?

mfg


----------



## domer (13. März 2012)

Wow! Was für super Reviews es hier gibt! Danke und Respekt dafür!

Darf ich etwas zu der Position des Netzteils respektive des Lüfters fragen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gibt es DIE Position für den Lüfter? Ich habe ein Enermax Platimax und ein Storm Trooper Gehäuse. Eine 7970 DC2T kommt rein und ein Noctua Lüfter auf einem 2011er Board, falls dies von Bedeutung ist.  Overclocking eher ruhig bis minimal und bin mir echt nicht sicher wie ich den Lüfter positionieren soll. Entweder so wie du so, dass er die warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse durchs NT saugt oder so, dass er vom Boden die vermeintlich kühlere Luft durchs Netzteil saugt.

Grüße,

Dominik


----------



## funk_doc (30. September 2013)

Auch wenn es schon eine Zeit her ist, sehr informative Review!

Ich hätte eine Frage zum Airflow. Wäre es nicht logischer den 200er Lüfter vom Seitenteil abzuklemmen und lediglich unten und oben Lüfter einzusetzen? Dann würde ein vernünftiger Airflow entstehen. Ansonsten würde ich hinten den Lüfter Richtung CPU Kühler blasen lassen und vorne die zwei 120mm Richtung Festplatten.

Einziges Manko, der Lüfter an der Unterseite wird wahrscheinlich von den Kabeln des Netzteils verdeckt?

Zur Verdeutlichung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P. S.: Ja ich habe einen Doppelpost sowohl hier als auch im Review von einem schwarzen Carbide 500R gemacht...


----------

